# Vietnamese chili sauce



## inchrisin (Aug 23, 2015)

My roommate bought a few bags of those little red peppers that you can find at the oriental store.  They were frozen.  He's hoping to make a Vietnamese chili sauce.  I've had the stuff before, and it's really spicy.  The stuff he made last night is in a whole new league of too hot for me.  I'm hoping you can help me find some ways to mellow it out a little.  He's just starting the fermentation for a few days to pick up some lacto.  I think that just aging it a little while will bring it down in spice a little bit.

Any other thoughts to mellow out this bombshell?


----------



## Rocklobster (Aug 23, 2015)

I have had a few that were too hot for me too. You can cut it with lots of things. Water, sugar, another type of juice, more vinegar. You'll have to decide what kind of flavor result you want.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (Aug 23, 2015)

Add an equal amount of chopped sweet peppers


----------



## GotGarlic (Aug 23, 2015)

A few bags? How many peppers did he use? And how much sauce did he make? What were the ingredients he used and in what amounts? 

Based on the kimchi I've had, I don't think fermentation reduces the heat level.


----------



## inchrisin (Aug 25, 2015)

GotGarlic said:


> A few bags? How many peppers did he use? And how much sauce did he make? What were the ingredients he used and in what amounts?
> 
> Based on the kimchi I've had, I don't think fermentation reduces the heat level.



It made about 3/4 of a soup bowl.  Maybe just over a cup of sauce.  He used the peppers, 2T of distilled white vinegar, and has now added two teaspoons of sugar.  The sugar really helped round it out.  Now it's down to a 10 on the hot scale.  It would be fun to see how this shapes up, but it will be gone within a week. 

I was thinking that age would reduce the heat and that fermentation would be a byproduct of aging.  The lactobacillus acid would actually probably make it hotter, now that I think about it.


----------



## CraigC (Aug 28, 2015)

Try looking for instructions on making pepper mash and hot sauce.

https://search.yahoo.com/yhs/search...t+sauce&ei=UTF-8&hspart=mozilla&hsimp=yhs-004


----------



## CharlieD (Aug 28, 2015)

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> Add an equal amount of chopped sweet peppers


Yeah, I was going to say the same thing.


----------

